# 36"x18"x24" Exo Terra Display Build



## Finchfrogs15

Hello everyone, I have been wanting to build myself a new display tank for my frog room for a while now. The first one I built years ago was for my bedroom and I've never been totally satisfied with it. I always asked myself why it did't look like the ones I saw on this forum. Well after months of inspiration and planning, I am pleased to show off my newest display tank and show step by step how I built it. Enjoy!

My inspiration for this tank was member RNKot's "Horizontal viv" http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/81008-horizontal-viv.html I loved the rock background on his viv and I wanted to replicate it.



First I took some pieces of styrofoam and put them through the ban saw to give the pieces it's curves. I cut all different kinds of roundness and thickness. Next, I assembled them in the tank until I achieved the look I was going for. Then I took the pieces out and hot glued them together so it would make it easier to carve the foam and paint it. I wanted the background to be slanted to give it a more natural look and not so symmetrical. 








First, I took a razor blade and cut out the foam to give it more detail with crevices, holes, and cracks. Then I brushed on a very light and watered down coating of cement. This would give the drylok something to grab on too and also give it some more texture. I added black acrylic paint to the Drylok acrylic sealant.





Here is what it looks like in the tank with it's first layer of Drylok. Also finished the false bottom and cut out a section for a small pond area.


Here is the background with it's first "dark" acrylic paint layer.


And now with the final layer of "light" acrylic paint. I used a dry brush method so that it would give it a very light coat so all the crevices and detail work I put into it would stand out. (It's hard to see in the picture though  )


Now it's ready for it's final resting place in the tank. Which was spray foamed into place.


Now I started on a new background that is going to go on the right side of the tank. A tree root background. This was made by heating up PVC pipes and bending and twisting them and hot glued onto a sheet of styrofoam. I then added various sized ropes and wires and foamed it all up.




And now a coating of silicone and peat moss.


Siliconed to the side of the tank.


Next is the background for the left side of the tank. I used a piece of styrofoam and siliconed on some sheet moss. My intention for this background was to cover it with ficus pumilia.



I am not sure how I liked that "fallen tree" piece of cork bark there. It looked overly large so I removed it and continued changing the layout.


I added just a couple of plants that I got from lowes.






I put in a order from Glass Box Tropicals for some assorted tropical plants. I am not very technical with plants so I just bought an assortment pack which included some broms, ferns, foliage, and vining plants. I also added a piece of Malaysian driftwood in place for where the "fallen tree" cork bark was. I like it much better.





The rope is there to hold the brom in place until it roots.


Finally added the magnolia leaf litter and everything is coming together. I am extremely happy and pleased with the way it turned out. This is by far my best build yet. All of my planning and hard work paid off, now I just need to wait for it all to grow in. 









Thank you for viewing!!


----------



## zachxbass

Looks great! Nice job on the detailed write up too. 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrodkinsey

very nice. I love the three different sides you did. Can't wait to see it grow out.


----------



## turtlesailor

Look very great! It must look even more amazing when the plants mature out!


----------



## Finchfrogs15

Thank you all, I appreciate the kind feedback. It is very exciting to see the plants grow and see the roots coming out of the broms.


----------



## rigel10

I like the piece of styrofoam with silicone and sheet moss, but I doubt that it will last. What do you think? Do you have any experience with it? Thanks


----------



## Finchfrogs15

This was my first time using sheet moss to incorporate into a background. The goal is to get the whole thing covered in ficus pumilia. I think it will last though, time will only tell.


----------

